# Where to go next



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all

I'm looking for some advice/suggestions on what to do next grinder wise.

Currently I have a Sage Dual Boiler (which I'm looking to upgrade to a Syncronika, Bianca or similar) and have been partnering with a Comandante (with the Red Clix) hand grinder. The Comandante being used for espresso, Aeropress and V60. For which it's done a great job so far. I'm happy putting the work in with a hand grinder, you earn the results you get in the cup. I'd never part with it as it's a solid travel (wouldn't that be nice right now) grinder and could cover off filter grind duties if the partner grinder wasn't really good at cross brew types.

I also have a Mazzer Super Jolly which I picked up used from eBay, then fully refurbished (strip, clean, new burrs etc) and modded for single dosing using the 'Octopus balls' funnel approach. I've not really used it a lot though as the time you save in grinding you ultimately spend trying to get the grounds out of the chamber and off the sides of the funnel. It's clearly got potential but isn't realisng it right now.

I'm at a point where I'd like to progress my espresso game primarily, filter to a lesser extent. I'm feeling the Comandante isn't giving me the espresso potential I'd like and the modded SJ isn't offering the workflow I'd like, so need to decide how to progress from here. The options I've come up with so far are as below:



Keep the Mazzer and get the WYS doserless mods Daniel offers, or something like this (suggestions welcomed). This should improve my workflow and is an inexpensive tweak, but will the SJ being a commerical focused grinder still creates issues related to alignment etc?


Sell the SJ and go for some else, such as the Niche (can't not include this given the noise surrounding it), the Lagom P64 or something else out there. If so, what?


I should have mentioned but I'm focused on single dosing, so am looking for a grinder with that in mind. I'm also more than happy to go with the modded approach, if there's solid suggestions to consider.

As I said, all feedback, ideas, suggestions, experience etc welcomed. I've reached one of those crossroads and really need to decide which path to take. Before I end up wandering and eventually find myself back here.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I'd try out the Danny Wong kit on the SJ before committing to anything else - money spent on it will increase its value by the amount you've spent on the kit (Ie Mazzer is £200, Danny wong Kit is £110ish, you could probably sell the SJ for £300), what is £10 for the cost of experience?

Have you considered slayer-modding the Dual Boiler? I assume it is out of warranty period so might be something to look into to see if you'd like something that you can use to profile shots such as the Bianca.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are entertaining thoughts that include a Lagom which retails around $1600 excluding shipping and import taxes, you need to really do some homework.

First off, what are your preferences for espresso, i.e. light roast or medium plus to dark? Latter is better with conical burrs, former with flats. You can pick up used big 83mm flat grinders like the Major for £300ish and modify to single dose if you can live with the grinder's size. Ceado's have 83mm burrs and are much smaller than the Mazzer. If you like more textured espresso and medium plus roasts, a Niche is worth considering, price wise - single doses, low retention. WNTL?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just remember one thing.......you might own a Porsche, but it does not make you a racing driver........


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Cooffe said:


> I'd try out the Danny Wong kit on the SJ before committing to anything else - money spent on it will increase its value by the amount you've spent on the kit (Ie Mazzer is £200, Danny wong Kit is £110ish, you could probably sell the SJ for £300), what is £10 for the cost of experience?
> 
> Have you considered slayer-modding the Dual Boiler? I assume it is out of warranty period so might be something to look into to see if you'd like something that you can use to profile shots such as the Bianca.


 I did almost buy the bits for the SJ a couple of weeks ago but decided against it at the last minute. I wanted to be resolute it was the right move before commiting, as it's time going sideways rather than forwards. It's whether or not the SJ is as good or better than the alternatives and if the alternatives justify the price difference.

The Slayer style mods I did look at. I decided not to as ultimately I know I'll want to swap out the Sage for a proper E61 based machine. It's been fairly solid so far, which could be done to me servicing all the O rings and swapping out some other bits. It does still feel like a disposable item, rather than something I can keep and enjoy for 20+ years.


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you are entertaining thoughts that include a Lagom which retails around $1600 excluding shipping and import taxes, you need to really do some homework.
> 
> First off, what are your preferences for espresso, i.e. light roast or medium plus to dark? Latter is better with conical burrs, former with flats. You can pick up used big 83mm flat grinders like the Major for £300ish and modify to single dose if you can live with the grinder's size. Ceado's have 83mm burrs and are much smaller than the Mazzer. If you like more textured espresso and medium plus roasts, a Niche is worth considering, price wise - single doses, low retention. WNTL?


 Light and medium roast mainly. I like to try everything but darker roasts aren't really my preference.

Size isn't an issue now. We moved house a month or so ago and have gone from worktop space being a premium to not knowing how to fill it. I've waited a long long time to finally have dedicated space to satisfy my coffee passion.

Would you say that moving from a 64mm to 83mm flat burr makes a big difference? I'd always assumed it was more focused around grind speed, given their original native environment.

The Niche I was resolute on for a while. The issue being I couldn't find one anywhere. During that time I came to question if I'd ever find one, as well as if it may come to disappoint after the build up. I'd still be keen to pick one up, along with the matching bag of rocking horse s*** 😂


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> Just remember one thing.......you might own a Porsche, but it does not make you a racing driver........


 Absolutely agree.

Coincidentally, I owned and raced (sprinting) a Porsche (heavily modified 996) a few years ago. Up until it was stolen from a 'secure paddock', whilst being left overnight. I loved that car 😭


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Better to have lived and loved, than never loved at all.......


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Indeed


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Takes one to know one? Buy one get one free?

Oh sorry, I thought we were just coming up with sayings...


----------



## Magic Beans (Jan 6, 2021)

Thought I'd update this as I've made a couple of changes/decisions.

The Sage Dual Boiler has been replaced with Alex Duetto III, which was an opportunity too good to pass at the time. The Sage I'll be moving on shortly.

I've been getting really good results using the Comandante (with Red Clix) for espresso and have opted to sell the Super Jolly. I did add some 3D printed single dosing centric parts to the SJ, which kept things a little tidier. I still found it to feel like more overall work than hand grinding, which shouldn't be the case. Possibly because I'm a neat freak and need to leave the space/device as clean as it was before I arrived 🤔

I'm still considering the best option for an espresso only grinder. Maybe I don't need something electric and simply need to find the nirvana of hand grinders. Something which can produce grinds as good as the best electrics out there. If such a thing exists, or is possible with a HG?!


----------

